# Pointy elbows



## Hoglander (Jan 30, 2008)

So my muscles are growing very nicely and with that of course comes bone growth. I was just noticing how pointy my elbows are now. What's the physiology behind pointy elbows.  

P.S. I don't want to post this in the health section because the robots might eat it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe you are getting bone spurs?

There is something called Wolff's law or Wolffman's law, I can't remember what it is called. It states that habitual stress through load will increase the density and size of the bone that is proximal to any joint. That is if I remember correctly.

Never heard of pointy elbows from weight training though.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 30, 2008)

my elbows are like that too along with my knees genetics maybe?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

What I think is that your elbows are not pointier at all. They only appear so because the muscles around them are bigger. Your knees appear very different too when you have big quads.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess that could be it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you also have pointy knees?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 31, 2008)

i wish i had pointy elbows cud u imagine how bad u cud cut someone with those


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i wish i had pointy elbows cud u imagine how bad u cud cut someone with those


Strange, I would imagine your pointy all over being 6 feet tall and weighing 125 pounds.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 31, 2008)

i am 154.


----------



## Big G (Jan 31, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Strange, I would imagine your pointy all over being 6 feet tall and weighing 125 pounds.





My thoughts exactly.


----------



## gsxrK3 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------

